# Early Warning - Grey's Anatomy 2/5



## Azlen

Grey's Anatomy is scheduled to run after the Superbowl on February 5th. It is highly unlikely that it will actually air at the time that will be listed in the schedule guide. So if you want to be sure not to miss it, you might want to pad at least an hour after the scheduled time.


----------



## patrickd88

IS there any chance you can repost this same post a couple days before the thing? I can't get to that data yet this far out. If you can't, don't sweat it. I'll try and make a note somewhere myself. My wife loves that show. Thanks for the notice.

Patrick D.
www.patricksays.net


----------



## Azlen

If I don't then I am sure someone will. With the good sized number of people in the 24 thread complaining that they missed the last 10 minutes of that show because of the football overrun, I wanted to get the word out early that the same thing is going to happen to GA after the Superbowl.


----------



## Azlen

Bumping because this episode is now appearing in the program data.


----------



## sieglinde

Weirdly, mine is at 715. Why not have it at 10?


----------



## lew

Pad enough to go to midnight EST. They won't start the show after 11:00p, the ratings won't count. ABC made that mistake with Alias a few years ago.


----------



## sieglinde

Weird. I never even thought of the Super Bowl being in the evening.  I never watch it so I never sat around and wondered why the sky was dark. <glyph for really silly grin>


----------



## MauriAnne

How bizarre... the East & West coast feeds of this are at the same time (10:15 PM EST and 7:15 PST). I guess they wanted to get the audience immediately after the game.


----------



## sieglinde

I wish they had news right after the game. Local news is a great pad because it can be truncated without problem.


----------



## rkester

I'm going to have to watch for this because I watch it live in HD (my tivo doesnt do HD) AND to make sure the tivo also gets its copy. geesh, so much work just because of some silly american sporting event.


----------



## jlb

I have set a 3 hour pad, just in case they do what they did with Alias. IIRC, Alias didn't start until something like 12:15a.m.

And by the way, I cannot let this go without reminiscing (sp?) a little about that specific post-Superbowl Alias episode.....

Black or Red?


































Maybe the episode of Grey's will have Izzy in lingerie?


----------



## murgatroyd

Here's a tip for newbies. 

Let's say you are watching the Super Bowl live but you are only planning to record Grey's Anatomy. You see that the game is running over. Here's what you can do.

Timeslot starts at HH:15 but let's say the game actually runs to HH:30. If GA's has not started already, and you are extremely tight on space, stop the recorder before GA starts and dump the buffer by quickly changing channels during a commercial break. Then start recording again (press the record button) before GA begins. 

Or, if you are watching the game behind live and GA has already started, proceed to the next step:

Find out how long the game ran (let's say 15 minutes over) and go into the Now Playing List. Choose "Change Recording Options". As long as your TiVo is still recording GA, you can pad an extra 15 minutes (or more) to make sure that the entire show is in one unbroken recording.

Jan


----------



## lew

jlb said:


> I have set a 3 hour pad, just in case they do what they did with Alias. IIRC, Alias didn't start until something like 12:15a.m.
> 
> And by the way, I cannot let this go without reminiscing (sp?) a little about that specific post-Superbowl Alias episode.....


ABC won't make the same mistake twice. Alias started just after 11:00p EST so the ratings didn't count for the primetime ratings for the week. If they can't start it before 11:00p it won't air. In other words just pad one hour.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Just to be safe, I did the 3-hour pad on my DTivo. GA is just about my favorite show right now, and my wife recently got hooked on it, so it's in my household's best interests to get it right.


----------



## joeinma

lew said:


> ABC won't make the same mistake twice. Alias started just after 11:00p EST so the ratings didn't count for the primetime ratings for the week. If they can't start it before 11:00p it won't air. In other words just pad one hour.


I understand what your saying about the ratings book, but I cannot see ABC advertising the show "after the Super Bowl" so much so far, and during the game (since they won't know if the game is running over until it does) and then not airing it.

The Super Bowl is one of the highest rated events of the year, so if the game runs over, then it's getting the ratings for the 10-11 hour...thus would pull in higher ratings than Grey's Anatomy, so what would ABC really be losing?


----------



## jlb

Altogether now.....

Izzy....Izzy....Izzy, you make me Dizzy Dizzy Dizzy.......


----------



## jlb

It's Friday, so I figured a little more KH can't hurt.......right?


----------



## andyf

If you are recording the Superbowl and Grey's anatomy on a single tuner system, heads up!

GA was originally set to record at 9:15pm (Central). The Superbowl is listed as 3:45 hours duration, so naturally I padded the Superbowl by 1/2hr without affecting the GA recording.

Looking at the ToDo list GA was not set to record. In checking they have moved the start time to 9pm which of course conflicted with the 1/2 pad on the Superbowl thereby cancelling the GA recording.

Needed to change the pad to 15 mins in order to catch GA.

Check your ToDo lists.


----------



## MsMurray

My Tivo guide has a postgame show listed between the actual Super Bowl and Grey's Anatomy. Since they are all on the same channel and we are on the east coast, I just set to record all three and padded GA by two hours. I figured that would cover all my bases.


----------



## DarkAudit

WTAE in Pittsburgh was running their ads for Grey's Anatomy with the note to record from midnight to 4am. As of this moment, they're running a crawl that the show will run in it's entireity starting @ midnight.


----------



## Bierboy

andyf said:


> ...GA was originally set to record at 9:15pm (Central)....In checking they have moved the start time to 9pm ...


Yeah, what was up with that? It happened on both my TiVo and my Sony DHG HD DVR. Originally set to start at 9:15, the switched to 9. I think it actually started around 9:30, but I padded at least an hour on both units to cover my bases.


----------



## Susan Hicks

I wish I had read this thread before the episode aired. I am one of those schmucks who only recorded half of the show. Please please please does anyone know how to get a hold of the episode online? If someone knows how to post it as a streaming video, I will WORSHIP you.


----------



## thepackfan

bittorrent


----------



## Jumpin_Joe

It looks like they are going to re-air Sunday's episode on Thursday night on ABC from 8:30PM Central time. It does not show up on the program guide listings yet, but this topic is discuessed here and here (the first link may require subscription cough cough bugmenot.com cough cough)

The second link is to a blog for Grey's Anatomy writers....Just found that...Looks interesting....


----------

